# One more Kick at the Can...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Colleague that I left most of my clients to has convinced me to help him on this project that has been approved with budgets and timelines.

So, out of retirement for a bit and have some fun...next is the fish room to draw up.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Awesome*

U are da bomb...following


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Are you back to Toronto?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yep...arrived June of last summer.

Still lLiving amongst boxes and renos. Quite trying with the monster in law living with us as I could have had most of the work done by now, but whatevs, not my monkey but it sure is messing up my circus


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

ohhhh no... the monster in law... ouch..

tagging along as well... kinda getting back into the hobby myself 

best of luck on the build and the other situationll


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Computer is still packed and my office is a catch-all of boxes and schtuff.

So sketching it old school! 

Client understands and my colleague has a few more projects for me to do up some schematics...looks like I'll have to buy a powerful laptop to properly use CAD and SolidWorks and clone my old HDD.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOoooo!! Looking forward to seeing you do some projects!
I keep trying to convince my work to start manufacturing lighting systems for aquariums lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

October 2020 when I got called for the seam failure.










New aquarium has arrived and now in storage. The facia has been removed and waiting to be dismantled.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

a 10ft, 1800lb aquarium shipped from the southern US uncrated, no skid and just plastic foam under shrink wrap...for the $10s of K it cost, not impressed and there are a multitude of issues...should have waited the 2 months to have Schuran build it and ship from Germany but it wasn't my call to make as I'm just the engineer/designer for the rebuild.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

That sure costs a lot to ship! Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

3x50+ and a 60y/o farts got this 2600lb monster from the garage to the stand.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Fish room taking shape...waiting for industrial grade metered dosers to plumb into various reactors and pump to drive the MRC quad Beckett skimmer.


----------

